# MAF reading with Dinan air intake



## Randall S Martin (Apr 30, 2021)

2008 650i convertible has a Dinan cold air intake and exhaust by previous owner. was looking at various values on INPA and notice the MAF reading is greater than the max 25 on INPA. it reads around 33 i think as the reading shows !33.4 for example. is my MAF faulty? or would the Dinan install allow for a higher MAF reading?


----------

